# sump pump



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

whats is a good brand of sump pumps ones that are decently quiet and reliable


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Danner Mag- Drive is the way to go IMO- not quite as pricy as Ehiem but every bit as reliable


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Quiet one pumps 
http://www.petsolutions.com/Quiet-One-Pump...350151+C49.aspx


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Im using a danner mag drive on my sw setup sump. Works great.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

can't go wrong with a mag drive


----------



## tomheli (Sep 28, 2008)

mag drive 1800- 700- 2-9.5s been good no complaints been running silent for years very dependable


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

poseidon/velocity pumps you cant hear them at all.


----------



## AmazonAddict (Jan 20, 2009)

wizardslovak said:


> Quiet one pumps
> http://www.petsolutions.com/Quiet-One-Pump...350151+C49.aspx


I was looking at getting one of these for my 75 gal's sump. I don't know much about the max head versus the GPH (unrestricted) thing. On Drsfostersmith.com they have a table that shows the head loss but I'm not sure how accurate that is. I was looking at getting the Model 3000. It states a 10.5' max head with a 780 GPH. According to the table, I should have around 500gph, which is what I was looking for. So my question is does this all sound accurate.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

AmazonAddict said:


> Quiet one pumps
> http://www.petsolutions.com/Quiet-One-Pump...350151+C49.aspx


I was looking at getting one of these for my 75 gal's sump. I don't know much about the max head versus the GPH (unrestricted) thing. On Drsfostersmith.com they have a table that shows the head loss but I'm not sure how accurate that is. I was looking at getting the Model 3000. It states a 10.5' max head with a 780 GPH. According to the table, I should have around 500gph, which is what I was looking for. So my question is does this all sound accurate.
[/quote]

Max head is the furthest the pump can push water straight up...

To calculate head loss (assuming its a striaght piece of pipe, no 90s 45s or valves!), you would measure from the bottom of your sump, to the top rim of your display. If you are using hard PVC with 90s and 45s, you use a more advanced head loss calculator that i can provide a link to.

Look at the chart and see how many GPH the pump moves at your measurement (typically 4-5ft)

As for 500gph turnover, depending on the size of your sump i would look for something slightly larger pump wise... around 750-1000gph


----------

